# I searched.....timing chain?



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

according to my Bentley the 2.5 using timing chains? that is why there is no service interval for it?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

correct


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

sweet! i was under the impression all VW's used belts.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*Timing Chains*

VW recommends you change the timing chain at 120k. Now keep in mind what VW says you should do and what you actually do are two different things. I think as long as you a regular with your oil changes and use the good castrol synthetic motor oil the manufacturer recommmends you should be fine on that timing chain well past 120k.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Timing Chains (VDubbJetta)*

amen to what Vdub said
5K oil changes would help extend that life as well...
I am a little off beat and I use Rotella 5w40 in my car and it does run real smooth. Its a commercial diesel oil thats cheaper and has great reviews on the bob is the oil guy forum even on vws and that. I use it in my 08 rabbit and my bike.
can be had for 14-19 dollars a gallon at walmart


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

i am gonna try Rotella Synthetic this summer in my bike (vstar 1100). 
not on the Jetta though. i know it is a good oil, but i am not quite willing to try it yet in a new to us car w/ <30K miles and warranty. when it hits 35K i am planning to change the oil with either Motul or Mobil, just not sure which yet. planning on doing 6K changes on this car. most of which will be highway driving so 6K is probably overkill but it is cheap enough


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Can you show me where vw says to replace the chain? I'm looking at vw's specs on vwhub (vw tech website) and i'm not seeing this anywhere.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Yeah AFAIK VW does not specify a replacement interval for the timing chain. You should replace it if it gets noisy. Given other peoples experiences with the VR6 engine timing chain, this shouldn't be necessary until >175,000 miles.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Yeah AFAIK VW does not specify a replacement interval for the timing chain. You should replace it if it gets noisy. Given other peoples experiences with the VR6 engine timing chain, this shouldn't be necessary until >175,000 miles. 

I wonder if the replacement suggestion has more to do with guides and tensioner than the chain itself. These have been problem areas in other cars I've owned. 
Does VW have a history of problems that would suggest the 2.5 might experience something similar here?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

Yeah I know for sure that some VR6 owners have had to replace the guides like this guy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1264409


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I looked through my manual when I first got it for something and never found where it says to do anything with the timing chain.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

If you replace the guides and tensioners, why not just replace the chain at the same time, just to be safe?
- Jeremy.


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_If you replace the guides and tensioners, why not just replace the chain at the same time, just to be safe?
- Jeremy.

to pull the upper chain out the head needs to be lifted off the block and to pull the lower chain out the head and tranny need to be separated from the block. i would love nothing more as a tech to be quoting this 20+ hour regular maint service to customers but it would be dumb of vw to bring that poo storm down on themselves like that.
the guides and tensioner can be swapped by only removing the cover on the drivers side of the head.


----------



## ninelives (Jun 20, 2006)

There is absolutely no mention of the chain in my owners manual either. 
As someone else said, when the chain starts to get noisy then it's time to be concerned!


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

what sort of noise would be heard to suggest that something is wrong with the chain?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (stefano9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stefano9* »_what sort of noise would be heard to suggest that something is wrong with the chain?

My experience with other vehicles is rattling sound from the area of the chain gallery, which is the rear of the engine on our 2.5. I'd also expect rough or uneven idle as the valve timing will be affected. 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 8:19 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (AgentAl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AgentAl* »_
the guides and tensioner can be swapped by only removing the cover on the drivers side of the head.

Is this fairly easily done? As our engines start to gather more miles, I wonder if a how-to with pictures would be helpful.
If it's easy, I'd be interested in changing the tensioner and guides pro-actively. Reason being: experience with other cars suggest these plastic parts can break with plastic bits falling in to a place not easy to retrieve with out further disassembly.


----------



## ninelives (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (stefano9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stefano9* »_what sort of noise would be heard to suggest that something is wrong with the chain?

Metal rattling sound because the chain is no longer tight. It's pretty distinctive, not something you have to listen hard for.


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
Is this fairly easily done? As our engines start to gather more miles, I wonder if a how-to with pictures would be helpful.
If it's easy, I'd be interested in changing the tensioner and guides pro-actively. Reason being: experience with other cars suggest these plastic parts can break with plastic bits falling in to a place not easy to retrieve with out further disassembly. 

its very easy actually except for the part about tightening the cam sprocket bolts. cant remember the exact torque but its much easier and safer for one of the special tools if someone else holds the cams stationary with a wrench while you lay down the torque.
basically, there is a pin you put in the crank and a bridge that goes across both cams and bolts to the cams. this locks everything in the correct place in relation to each other. then you remove the cam sprockets, tensioner, and guides. put new parts, snug cam bolts, pull the pin on the new tensioner and let it tension. tighten cam bolts, remove special tools, replace cover, and so forth. if the special tools are used its pretty much idiot proof, everything will be timed correctly.
one of the tricks is the stuff between the engine and the head must be stacked back into place in a certain order or stuff wont reach/fit. removing the intake only adds a few minutes and it makes one of the coolant pipes much easier to deal with. i'll take some pictures for you guys the next time i do anything close to this but it doesnt happen often, the 2.5 is pretty bulletproof.


----------



## LucasDM (Jul 21, 2014)

*Timing Chain Noise Rabbit 2.5 - 2007*

Mine started making a slight rattling noise. I took to it the dealer and they said it costs $2,000 to check and replace timing chain and related hardware. 

It's $2,000 for a car that is worth $8,000 now. My car is only 90,000 KM. Very disappointed with VW given that timing chain can go forever. 

Should I make the replacement now or how long do I have to wait?


----------

